# Lake Tahoe July 26th and 27th



## swiftyman (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking for a studio/1 bedroom/2 bedroom/whatever to stay in for the weekend for 2 people. Please PM me or reply to this post if you have something. I'm working out of cell reception but should be able to check back in the evenings.


----------

